# Tipps für bessere Animationen / Grafik Engine



## Luk10 (26. Jul 2011)

Grüße,

Ich hab nun 2 Jahre lang Erfahrungen mit Java gesammtelt, also mir die Grundlagen beigebracht, verschiedene Entwurfsmuster und Datenstrukturen durchgearbeitet und auch schon viel praktisch probiert und umgesetzt. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Frameworks und generell 

Ich hab ein, zwei kleiner Spiel mit Quaxli's tollem Tutorial geschrieben, und wollt jetzt einen Schritt weitergehen.

Animationen aus einer PNG, die ich wie ein Daumenkino ablaufen lasse, sind ja schön und gut, aber nicht besonders flexibel was ändern von Forum, Farbe und Bewegungsablauf angeht.

Wie kann ich jetzt weitermachen, wo kann ich anfangen um besseren Umgang / Methoden mit Animation (NUR 2D!) zu erlernen? Wie kann man lernen einen eigenen Grafik-Engine zu schreiben? Oder ist das viel zu komplex und man sollt Frameworks verwenden?

Ich möchte eigenlich nur 2D Grafiken verwenden, das jedoch auf relativ hohem Niveau wie z.B.
Cell Invaders by Hansdampf

Das wäre so mein Ziel.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich weiterarbeiten kann?

Danke,
-Luk10-


----------



## twseitex (26. Jul 2011)

Interactive Pulp - PulpCore


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jul 2011)

Ach ja, das verflixte 17. Level  Naja...

Ich hatte in dem dazu Thread schon geschrieben, dass ich dieses CellInvaders (und auch viele seiner anderen Projekte) ziemlich beeindruckend fand. Sowas schreibt man nicht mal aus dem Handgelenk hin. Es ist zwar (durch draufschauen) nicht direkt ersichtlich, ob irgendwelche Frameworks oder Bibliotheken dafür verwendet werden, aber ich schätze, dass er da "einfach nur" über mehrere Jahre hinweg sein eigenes Framework gebastelt hat, und da etwas rausgekommen ist, wogegen die meisten Java2D-Spiele (auch WENN sie weitere Frameworks verwenden) ziemlich abstinken. 
(Was mich besonders fasziniert hat, war die _Selbstverständlichkeit_, mit der z.B. beim CellInvaders wirklich _jeder Schei ss_ animiert ist: Joa, man könnte einfach "Bullets" verschießen, aber dort sind es kleine, wild spiralförmig wirbelnde, animierte Objekte - und zwar nicht nur hunderte, sondern Tausende :shock: Und trotzdem selbst auf meiner alten Kiste noch spielbar...  )

Wie auch immer: Es gibt auch noch andere Frameworks auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen. Pulpcore sieht schon Cool aus, Slick2D ist bekannt, und die üblichen Verdächtigen für OpenGL, die man auch auf 2D anwenden kann. Aber um wirklich "anspruchsvolle" Grafische Effekte zu schreiben, braucht man einen Haufen Ahnung und vieeel Zeit.


----------

